# Cookie with a touch



## wanee (Mar 23, 2003)

I am quite new to my cookie business. Been doing it for about 3 years. I am still experimenting and hunting for suitable cookie recipe that will fit into my kind of supply. 

Well, ideally it would have to be something that can be stored in an airtight container for about 2 months or so. This is because, i am working towards my concept of "back to basics" where the product is classified as homemade, free of preservatives & additives, low in sugar, etc. Therefore it would not have a shelf life of more than 2-3 months and incidentally, it has to be free of cream or jam or other sticky stuff. Further, i am trying to introduce to the community and break into the market where i live, the concept of gourmet cookies. By this, i mean cookies with a different touch from the normal ones that you get from the supermart shelves. 

I have supplied cookies with butter as the basics and varied with different tastes such as chocolate, orange, etc. I have also done one which i called it almond puff. This is made from puff pastry with almond flakes. This was quite a success in that it was very well received coz it was a very light puffy pastry doubled up as a cookie. This is something which i would like to have suggestions and ideas as to how to have variations from this basic puff pastry. I hope i have got the message across. 

The other type of recipe that i am very much interested is one which is savoury. There are plenty with cheese but i would want something other than cheese. Could any cookie monster help? 

Wanee


----------



## plum (Mar 17, 2001)

I guess you've looked at oatcakes and all the sorts of cheese cracker type flavourings?

How about pepper biscuits? Nigella Lawson has one that she makes for Christmas, which has quite a bit of black pepper (amongst other things) and is otherwise a simple butter cookie. I was very interested to find that they lasted a long time. I found them to be quite an acquired taste - wasn't sure I liked them but my brother-in-law couldn't stop eating them! You could play around with the flavouring. I have no knowledge of the business so forgive my flinging these thoughts out there, but it might be an interesting avenue for more research.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Wanee,

Your topic is huge. The best suggestion I can give you is: you need to start buying some professional pastry books. There is alot of information and recipes already written on the topic of cookies, specificly ones made from puff pastry. Many of these chefs also have sections in their books on savory baked items too.

I'd suggest you look at: www.chipsbooks.com they contain the best selection of professional baking books and don't have alot of amatuer books that could steer you wrong.

These books are very expensive, but well worth the price. Before you buy any, I'd be happy to tell you if the book you've choosen contains a fair amount of info. on your topic (seeing I own most of them).

HTH 
Wendy


----------



## wanee (Mar 23, 2003)

Thanks Plum & W.D Bord for the suggestion. Will try out the peppery recipe & look thru chips & come back to you Bord on suggestions.

Great help!

Wanee


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

what about logs of homemade slice and bake that you freeze.

I made a lot of cookies over the holidays this year - not professionally - as most of my catering doesnt focus on desserts but for the fun of it and to celebrate. One that we loved was using spiced pecans ( caramelized with salt black pepper and sugar) it gave a nice sweet/savoury edge to the buttery cookie. 

Try combos with chili and chocolate, ginger, cardamon in place of cinnamon ( I did almond and hazelnut cookies rolled in cardomon and sugar which we all loved)

Matter Heatters cookie recipes are fun and varied.

But of course if you are going to sell them - especially ifyou are selling to restaurants or caterers you will need to watch both ingredients and labor costs. Let us know what some of your successes so far have been,


----------

